# Elan 888 vs Fischer Watea 94 vs Volkl Mantra



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

Please discuss . . .


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got Watea 78s and they are great but that's not really relevant here except for the "watea" part.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 20, 2009)

From what I've read, doesn't seem like you can go wrong here. The guy at the shop I'm going to be buying Watea 94s from has the 888s and loves them as a great all mountain ski that will float. Watea has a softer flex and is light weight, riverc0il and ECPH swear by them, as well as everyone else whose review I've read. I think there's a review on Epic that compares at least the 888s and Wateas.

My guess is that each is a good choice depending on intended use. Mine is for powder, powder trees, and powder bumps. Really don't care about edge hold (though the Watea is supposed to be decent,) but want soft flex, low weight, and float. Watea seems to hit that stuff pretty good. 888 sounds to be a little stiffer, meaning better edge hold, but I'd guess not quite as good in powder (but still good.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I've got Watea 78s and they are great but that's not really relevant here except for the "watea" part.



Yup, too skinny. The waist width I'm interested in keeps getting bigger. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> The guy at the shop I'm going to be buying Watea 94s from has the 888s and loves them as a great all mountain ski that will float.



FYI Tramdock just had the 94 Wateas for $430.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> FYI Tramdock just had the 94 Wateas for $430.


Saw that, shop has 'em for $465, no shipping, and I try to give local places business. Great service at the shop too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, too skinny. The waist width I'm interested in keeps getting bigger. :lol:



i was shopping for 90 - 95 underfoot.  i ended up with 105.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i was shopping for 90 - 95 underfoot.  i ended up with 105.



lol, yea I started in the low 80's so 88-96 is about right for a jump.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, too skinny. The waist width I'm interested in keeps getting bigger. :lol:



That noise you all just heard was the collective sigh of relief from the single women in Central MA as they reach for another mid-afternoon snack cookie.

-w


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Feb 20, 2009)

888 is a little beefier, two sheets of metal...narrower, 88/90 waist dep on size, and heavier.  According to the posted specs on both skis, they've got the same turning radius in 178 and 186 lengths...but the soter flex on the watea is easier to bend and vary the turn shape...I've skied on both and the 888 feels like it has less sidecut.  IMHO the watea is more versatile...and I typically prefer skis with two sheets of metal...but there's something about the watea construction that gives me the edge grip I want without the weight of the two sheets of titanal.  I used to love the Mantra...then found the watea...holds just as well and is more playfull.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 20, 2009)

you could go eany meany miney moe and not make a bad choice with those three skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> 888 is a little beefier, two sheets of metal...narrower, 88/90 waist dep on size, and heavier.  According to the posted specs on both skis, they've got the same turning radius in 178 and 186 lengths...but the soter flex on the watea is easier to bend and vary the turn shape...I've skied on both and the 888 feels like it has less sidecut.  IMHO the watea is more versatile...and I typically prefer skis with two sheets of metal...but there's something about the watea construction that gives me the edge grip I want without the weight of the two sheets of titanal.  I used to love the Mantra...then found the watea...holds just as well and is more playfull.



Thanks, that's good info.



Philpug said:


> you could go eany meany miney moe and not make a bad choice with those three skis.



If you were going to Colorado in March and you had to choose one. Which one would you take?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That noise you all just heard was the collective sigh of relief from the single women in Central MA as they reach for another mid-afternoon snack cookie.
> 
> -w



Dude, that's funny! :beer:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Dude, that's funny! :beer:



I'll be here all week...

Try the veal...

Tip your waitress...

:beer::beer:

-w


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That noise you all just heard was the collective sigh of relief from the single women in Central MA as they reach for another mid-afternoon snack cookie.
> 
> -w


 Good one! :beer:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, that's good info.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were going to Colorado in March and you had to choose one. Which one would you take?



I'd try to demo all of 'em out there and make my purchase out there. May do well with "late season" pricing in March, and cost of demo may be applied to the purchase price.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd try to demo all of 'em out there and make my purchase out there. May do well with "late season" pricing in March, and cost of demo may be applied to the purchase price.


Heh, good luck with that demoing. Been looking for a while. Buying without a demo.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd try to demo all of 'em out there and make my purchase out there. May do well with "late season" pricing in March, and cost of demo may be applied to the purchase price.





mondeo said:


> Heh, good luck with that demoing. Been looking for a while. Buying without a demo.



I'm doing the WA Ride-em and Rank-em in March for the ski shop. I should be able to try the Watea and Volkl then. They don't carry Elan though. That may influence what I do for CO.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks, that's good info.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were going to Colorado in March and you had to choose one. Which one would you take?



Seriously, any of them, they are all real sweet. Which ever you can get the better deal on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, so which one looks cooler?

I think the Fischer is kinda dull and it's a real wimp-out they went with the same design for all widths on this one. The Elan is cool, subtle and a little retro. Not sure what's going on with the Mantra, but I kinda like it. I say the Elan wins in looks.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2009)

Philpug said:


> you could go eany meany miney moe and not make a bad choice with those three skis.


Disagree. I hate the Mantra but love Fischer's Watea lie up. Very different feel to those two skis. As noted, much higher sidecit numbers from the 888. My feeling is these three skis from the same class all are different feel and temperment. You could go very wrong not selecting a ski that does not match your needs.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'd try to demo all of 'em out there and make my purchase out there. May do well with "late season" pricing in March, and cost of demo may be applied to the purchase price.





mondeo said:


> Heh, good luck with that demoing. Been looking for a while. Buying without a demo.



Out west, it's a lot easier to demo multiple high-end skis during the same week & have the demo costs applied towards the purchase.  I agree with the Dr on this one.  Whatever you can't demo at Wa, do the demos out in Colorado & reap the benefits.  Then you can make a really informed choice for you.  

After all, do you really have to have the new skis in hand when you head out west?


----------



## roark (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally got the atua (same as watea?) out at Magic monday. Awesome ski. I didn't notice the longer length (186) at all. Totally comfortable in tight trees and confidence inspiring at speed through variable wind scoured, wind slab and deep powder drifts.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Feb 26, 2009)

roark said:


> Finally got the atua (same as watea?) out at Magic monday. Awesome ski. I didn't notice the longer length (186) at all. Totally comfortable in tight trees and confidence inspiring at speed through variable wind scoured, wind slab and deep powder drifts.



the atua is an older version of the misfit...full twin...its a little bit softer than the wateas...and because its a twin the atua skis a little shorter than the 186 watea 94...and would be part of the reason it didn't seem too long.  great ski...really versatile as you've mentioned.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Feb 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, so which one looks cooler?
> 
> I think the Fischer is kinda dull and it's a real wimp-out they went with the same design for all widths on this one. The Elan is cool, subtle and a little retro. Not sure what's going on with the Mantra, but I kinda like it. I say the Elan wins in looks.



the graphics aren't the most inspired on the watea...but the cooler they look the more likely some ahole is going to steal them!  Besides, you spend too much time looking at your skis and you'll crash into something...got helmet?  Hahaha...  graphic is diff, very similar, but diff from the 78 to the 84 to the 94...the 101 and 94 are exactly the same though.  Next year's look 100% better.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 26, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Besides, you spend too much time looking at your skis and you'll crash into something...got helmet?



That's why you should only look at your skis on the chairlift.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump for sick price: http://www.sierraskis.com/2009-Fischer-Watea-94-44037.asp


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Bump for sick price: http://www.sierraskis.com/2009-Fischer-Watea-94-44037.asp



Couldn't resist and got them.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice! Sierra has some great deals this time of year.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 21, 2009)

Watea 84s are  on Tramdock right now for $339.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> Watea 84s are  on Tramdock right now for $339.



Sierraskis.com has them for $288 and you don't have to beat the clock or pay shipping.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sierraskis.com has them for $288 and you don't have to beat the clock or pay shipping.



wow.  the 84s are really striking my fancy lately.  i was hoping to unload my nordicas first but 288 is tough to beat.

ps - and they have them in 78 as well.  this would replace my nordicas (78 underfoot) as my sundown  bump/groomer ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> wow.  the 84s are really striking my fancy lately.  i was hoping to unload my nordicas first but 288 is tough to beat.



I demoed them in March. Terrific ski and probably an ideal 1 quiver ski for the EC. Thought about it though and since I have a good pair of skinny skis I wanted to go with something fatter for powder days. 

Buy now, unload later. :grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I demoed them in March. Terrific ski and probably an ideal 1 quiver ski for the EC. Thought about it though and since I have a good pair of skinny skis I wanted to go with something fatter for powder days.
> 
> Buy now, unload later. :grin:



I like the sound of buy now.    I have the Volkl Gotamas for pow days.  Not expecting more out of the Wateas than to handle groomers and bumps.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Apr 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I like the sound of buy now.    I have the Volkl Gotamas for pow days.  Not expecting more out of the Wateas than to handle groomers and bumps.



I love the Watea 84s(184), but I actually think my Gotamas(190)  may be better on the groomers. I was actually surprised at how strongly the Gotamas carve on steep firm surfaces.

I believe the bindings have a lot to do with that. My Gots are mounted with Dukes. The wide base, the stand height, and the overall burliness of the Dukes really make it easy to turn over the wider skis, and to hold a strong solid edge.

My Watea 84's are flat mounted with LD-12's. The overall setup is light and very fun to ski. What I really like about this setup is the quick and easy turns, as well as the sensation of  feeling the snow surface under my feet. I do think this makes a nice single quiver EC ski; but its real strengths are trees, bumps, and moderate(1-6") powder.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 25, 2009)

dropKickMurphy said:


> I love the Watea 84s(184), but I actually think my Gotamas(190)  may be better on the groomers. I was actually surprised at how strongly the Gotamas carve on steep firm surfaces.
> 
> I believe the bindings have a lot to do with that. My Gots are mounted with Dukes. The wide base, the stand height, and the overall burliness of the Dukes really make it easy to turn over the wider skis, and to hold a strong solid edge.
> 
> My Watea 84's are flat mounted with LD-12's. The overall setup is light and very fun to ski. What I really like about this setup is the quick and easy turns, as well as the sensation of  feeling the snow surface under my feet. I do think this makes a nice single quiver EC ski; but its real strengths are trees, bumps, and moderate(1-6") powder.



thanks dropKick.  that is the kind of info i am looking for.  i felt my Gots (w/Baron bindings) handled the groomers better than my nrodicas with an integrated binding system.  but the wateas mounted up with the non touring equivalent of the dukes/baron could be a nice combo.  i think they are the marker griffon and jester.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 25, 2009)

84 is a fine ski, but the 94 is nicer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 25, 2009)

Philpug said:


> 84 is a fine ski, but the 94 is nicer.



maybe.  but i have a ski that is 105 underfoot.  looking for something a bit more nimble,


----------



## Rambo (Apr 26, 2009)

I have demoed both the Elan 888 (168cm) and the Fischer Watea 84 (178cm) and found them both to be totally awesome, go anywhere, do anything east coast skis.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Watea 94's were on Tramdock for $389


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Watea 94's were on Tramdock for $389



Also available from sierraski for $323 and free shipping. I'm getting mine from them.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Also available from sierraski for $323 and free shipping. I'm getting mine from them.



Sierra seems to be the spot this spring.  I've been keeping my eyes on the 84.  Still having the internal battle of buying another set of boards.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sierra seems to be the spot this spring.  I've been keeping my eyes on the 84.  Still having the internal battle of buying another set of boards.



Then you'll still need to get a pair of bump skis too:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Then you'll still need to get a pair of bump skis too:razz:



Mr Jeff, that will be my bump ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sierra seems to be the spot this spring.  I've been keeping my eyes on the 84.  Still having the internal battle of buying another set of boards.



just do it


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Sierra seems to be the spot this spring.



They seem to be pretty willing to just blow everything out in the spring. I bought my boots from them 2 years ago. Similar deals last year. I just couldn't pull the trigger then.

An yea, just do it. You'll feel better.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just do it



ok.  but i will tell my wife you told me to.  she might hunt you down during the pomperaug/masuk game.  ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> ok.  but i will tell my wife you told me to.  she might hunt you down during the pomperaug/masuk game.  ;-)



You can blame me. I don't get to CT too often . . .


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You can blame me. I don't get to CT too often . . .



Nice.  How can I lose on this one?  I have 2 people to blame.  ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

They're here:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They're here:


Grassi, I'll bet they will look just as good in your house also!!! :razz::lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Grassi, I'll bet they will look just as good in your house also!!! :razz::lol:



ohh man.  that's not fair at all....


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> ohh man.  that's not fair at all....


yeah, that was pretty messed up...did you already buy a pair of new skis this season or not?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah, that was pretty messed up...did you already buy a pair of new skis this season or not?



i grabbed some volkl gotamas in 176 length.  Last season I bought a pair of Nordica Hot Rods that are 162 in length.  After skiing the Got I miss the added length and flat mounted bindings.  Trying to unload the Hot Rods for $350 and a pair of intermediate Heads for $75.  If I could guarantee that I can unload those two sets of skis at a ski swap I wouldn't feel bad about grabbing the Watea.  Decisions...

PS - I am a gear whore.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i grabbed some volkl gotamas in 176 length.  Last season I bought a pair of Nordica Hot Rods that are 162 in length.  After skiing the Got I miss the added length and flat mounted bindings.  Trying to unload the Hot Rods for $350 and a pair of intermediate Heads for $75.  If I could guarantee that I can unload those two sets of skis at a ski swap I wouldn't feel bad about grabbing the Watea.  Decisions...
> 
> PS - I am a gear whore.


LOL.  At least you got one new toy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i grabbed some volkl gotamas in 176 length.  Last season I bought a pair of Nordica Hot Rods that are 162 in length.  After skiing the Got I miss the added length and flat mounted bindings.  Trying to unload the Hot Rods for $350 and a pair of intermediate Heads for $75.  If I could guarantee that I can unload those two sets of skis at a ski swap I wouldn't feel bad about grabbing the Watea.  Decisions...
> 
> PS - I am a gear whore.



Of course you can unload them. Just explain the old buy low sell high thing to your wife. It's spring, prices are low. Buy the Wateas. In the fall folks are thinking skiing and there is more demand for skis. Sell the old ones then . . .


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Of course you can unload them. Just explain the old buy low sell high thing to your wife. It's spring, prices are low. Buy the Wateas. In the fall folks are thinking skiing and there is more demand for skis. Sell the old ones then . . .



Oooooh.  That's a good angle.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel dirty and ashamed for my actions....

That is until I ski the 84s for the first time next season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I feel dirty and ashamed for my actions....
> 
> That is until I ski the 84s for the first time next season.



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 4, 2009)

I skied primarily on my 94 Watea's this season and absolutely love them.  I think they do everything well - powder, chowder, crud, groomers, pretty manageable in the bumps too. That said all my previous skis have been 74 (Dynastar 4800's) or narrower underfoot and I never demo'd I just bought the Watea's on a whim a year ago, so maybe I'd raving about any ski in this class...

Mine are the 07-08 season w/ different graphic but same ski otherwise.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2009)

skifastr said:


> I skied primarily on my 94 Watea's this season and absolutely love them.  I think they do everything well - powder, chowder, crud, groomers, pretty manageable in the bumps too. That said all my previous skis have been 74 (Dynastar 4800's) or narrower underfoot and I never demo'd I just bought the Watea's on a whim a year ago, so maybe I'd raving about any ski in this class...
> 
> Mine are the 07-08 season w/ different graphic but same ski otherwise.



What size do you have?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 4, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> What size do you have?



178. Oh yeah, and glades & trees too - they rock. Im always amazed how light and tossable they are. I have Marker Griffins mounted on them. It's probably worth mentioning that I weigh close to 200 and still tend to drive the ski more than ride it (a product of the 80's baby!  so theoretically maybe Im on too little ski which obviously could yield "tossability", but on the other hand I've never felt like the ski was close to wimping out on me, whether charging a groomer or any flavor of crud.  
The only negative I can say about the ski is that the top surface layer, whatever it's called, is sort of fraying and peeling off near the tips of the skis.  I haven't decided yet whether I think it's normal wear & tear or defect.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 4, 2009)

I've got 70 days on my 78's and I love them, so much so that I'm thinking of getting another pair after this next season, I think I'll go for the 174's instead of my current 167's.  They've never let me down yet.  Also the wood area above the name near the tail of the ski is actually clear plastic so you see the real wood core.  Now I believe it is a picture of wood printed on the top sheet.

BTW the board is my wife's and my kid's skis are seasonal leases so he doesn't have those anymore.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

Really put the 94s to the test today. Let just say that I'm extremely happy with them.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my first powder day with them. First full day on them was Saturday, a lot of tree skiing. Novice tree skier who's skied bump skis exclusively for the last 10 years + first full day on new fat skis in trees = bad idea.  Got a bit better in the bumps with them though, just need to break the stance a little and they're ok in powder bumps. Think I might need something around 80 under foot for a tree ski.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Really put the 94s to the test today. Let just say that I'm extremely happy with them.



What kind of conditions did you ski them in?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What kind of conditions did you ski them in?



Insane powder @ Cannon: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=69668

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What kind of conditions did you ski them in?



Yes, powder, powder bumps, wind scoured hardpack. It might be because I have the 186's but they are not super quick in the bumps, you have to work a little to swing them around in some cases, but definitely manageable. Absolutely awesome in the chopped up powder, great in the deep stuff too. In the deeper areas I found that they don't hit bottom or rise to the top. Just kind of cruised around in the middle which was nice. Held a nice edge on the few places where the wind had blown the snow off.

I got used to the "bumps" just being big 3' -4' piles of snow that you could plow right through that when I finally hit a real bump I double ejected and did a nice forward flip.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I got used to the "bumps" just being big 3' -4' piles of snow that you could plow right through that when I finally hit a real bump I double ejected and did a nice forward flip.



Ha! I did that with my 84s yesterday! Mine was a combo though... first real bump sent me in the air, came down about 1/3 way up the second real bump, double eject, chest slide about 100ft... Knocked the wind out of me a bit, but didn't hurt myself... It was kind of fun, actually.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yes, powder, powder bumps, wind scoured hardpack. It might be because I have the 186's but they are not super quick in the bumps, you have to work a little to swing them around in some cases, but definitely manageable. Absolutely awesome in the chopped up powder, great in the deep stuff too. In the deeper areas I found that they don't hit bottom or rise to the top. Just kind of cruised around in the middle which was nice. Held a nice edge on the few places where the wind had blown the snow off.
> 
> I got used to the "bumps" just being big 3' -4' piles of snow that you could plow right through that when I finally hit a real bump I double ejected and did a nice forward flip.



Awesome, can't wait to try mine out in similar conditions!  I have the 186's too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Awesome, can't wait to try mine out in similar conditions!  I have the 186's too.



I think you'll be happy.


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2010)

Wa-Loaf and Bvibert...I'm curious since you both got 186 about your height and weight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

Edd said:


> Wa-Loaf and Bvibert...I'm curious since you both got 186 about your height and weight.



6'4" and 270ish right now.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you'll be happy.



I took them out tonight for the first time.  Not ideal conditions for them, but I wanted to try them out.  It was mostly groomed, packed, sugary type snow, with some patches of hard pack mixed in.  The Wateas handled making high speed large and medium turns with no problems.  It was really a lot of fun on a trail that I don't normally ski when it's groomed.

Very happy with the skis so far, can't wait to try them out on conditions they're more suited for! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> 6'4" and 270ish right now.



Precisely why you're the head of AZ security....


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Edd said:


> Wa-Loaf and Bvibert...I'm curious since you both got 186 about your height and weight.



5'9" 215lbs



bvibert said:


> The Wateas handled making high speed large and medium turns with no problems.  It was really a lot of fun on a trail that I don't normally ski when it's groomed.



I think the turn radius is 21-22m so short turns are not it's forte.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 8, 2010)

Fischer Watea 94 (178 and 186) on Tramdock.com right now for $325.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Fischer Watea 94 (178 and 186) on Tramdock.com right now for $325.



Just came here to say the same thing...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> Just came here to say the same thing...



SAC having a ski gear blow out tomorrow between 10am and 2 pm MST (which is what? 12 - 4 here?) If the Watea's are going to show up again I bet it'll be then.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> SAC having a ski gear blow out tomorrow between 10am and 2 pm MST (which is what? 12 - 4 here?) If the Watea's are going to show up again I bet it'll be then.


 
Damn...I keep on getting scooped on the ODAT site news!  I'm hoping my 84s show up so I can get a price adjustment!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2010)

Bump, $250 on TD now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I took them out tonight for the first time.  Not ideal conditions for them, but I wanted to try them out.  It was mostly groomed, packed, sugary type snow, with some patches of hard pack mixed in.  The Wateas handled making high speed large and medium turns with no problems.  It was really a lot of fun on a trail that I don't normally ski when it's groomed.
> 
> Very happy with the skis so far, can't wait to try them out on conditions they're more suited for! :beer:



I took them out last night while it was snowing.  We only got 3-4", and it was tracked up, but I was able to find some pockets on the sides of the trails.  The Wateas handled the transitions from harder stuff to dense powdery piles really nicely.  They were very stable and didn't get thrown around much at all.  I also took them through some bumps, which they handled just fine.  These may end up being a good replacement for my aging mid-fats.

This was my second day out on these skis and I was once again very happy.  Can't wait to get them out in some actual powder!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope you guys got your wateas out this week. I absolutely loved mine out in Utah. The 186 felt a little big when I was getting tired, but otherwise I'm happy with the length.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2010)

I got mine out at Hunter on Friday.  Loved them in all the fresh snow they got.  Nice and easy to get to float and stable through variable conditions.  I was having a bit of trouble turning them once some moguls started to popup on the last few runs, but my legs were also pretty tired at that point.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2010)

I just had my first day on my new Elan 888 at Magic this past Friday. I some Marker Baron AT bindings mounted on them. Over all I really like the ski. It was much Better on groomers than I thought it was going to be due to it's size. But these things ripped on the cord and held a nice edge on the hard pack. It was also pretty easy to make shot radius turn on the groomers. The natural / bumped terrain was a different story, more due to a lack of skill on my part. My old Dynastars were about 70mm at the waist and 168cm long, the Elans are 88mm / 177cm so it was a jump in size for me. In the bumped up stuff I felt like I started very turn about 1/2 second to late and I was quickly in he back seat which these skis will punish you for. The short periods here and there when I had a rythem going these skis were awsome.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2010)

I get the same thing with my High Society Free Rides.  Find myself rather late in the bumps and get thrown in the back seat easy.  I'm sure if I committed to skiing them exclusively, I'd straighten myself out.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I get the same thing with my High Society Free Rides.  Find myself rather late in the bumps and get thrown in the back seat easy.  I'm sure if I committed to skiing them exclusively, I'd straighten myself out.



I think my problem is that I have SunDown legs. I have spent 95% of my ski time this year on bump skis, skiing a short bump run (Temptor). The Elans are much heavier than my CaBrawlers and those Magic runs are pretty relentless. A little more time on the Elans and I will be ok. And now that Gunny is bumped up the legs will be getting some major workouts . I may bring the 888's for some Gunny runs.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2010)

I almost brought out my Watea 94s to slay the soft stuff on Gunny today.  I decided to stick with the shorter and narrower (178 length and 84 waist) mid-fats instead.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I just had my first day on my new Elan 888 at Magic this past Friday. I some Marker Baron AT bindings mounted on them. Over all I really like the ski. It was much Better on groomers than I thought it was going to be due to it's size. But these things ripped on the cord and held a nice edge on the hard pack. It was also pretty easy to make shot radius turn on the groomers. The natural / bumped terrain was a different story, more due to a lack of skill on my part. My old Dynastars were about 70mm at the waist and 168cm long, the Elans are 88mm / 177cm so it was a jump in size for me. In the bumped up stuff I felt like I started very turn about 1/2 second to late and I was quickly in he back seat which these skis will punish you for. The short periods here and there when I had a rythem going these skis were awsome.



One thing I've learned in messing around with some demos this year is that the crudbuster, stiffer, wideGS-style skis like the 888 and the Volkl Mantra can rail on the groomed and mow down manky crud, but can be a bit of a challenge in bumps, where softer flexing (even if noticably fatter) skis seem easier to handle.

If I'm still on the East coast next year, I think I might get something like kingslug's new Rossi S3s, which seem perfect for the gnarly bumps and tight spaces that make Eastern skiing so interesting but also distinctively challenging.  Definitely gives up some hard snow carving ability, but I find myself skiing those conditions much less frequently than I assumed I would when I first moved out here.


----------

